# Sadzīves tehnika >  Kur iegādāties kapara vadu

## Duke11

Sveiki. Lieta tāda ka nobeigusies spole (tas ir,spoles tinuma gandrīz pašā sākumā 3kārtīgi sasūbējuši vadi,kas vairs netaisīja kontaktu un spole pa galam) ,tagat taisos spoli pārtīt,bet kur lai iegādā šādu kapara vadu ?
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa/in ... &toc=20157

Protams man nevajag 192 metrus garu to kaparu   ::  

spolīte ir šitik liela  - taka tā aptītā

----------


## Tārps

Izlasi postu sadaļā  "Meklē produktu?"/ "Lakota vara stieple".

----------


## arnis

riigaa- deglava iela 60, pretii nestei, tur ir tjipa tv remonts un vadu veikals , tur pilns ar tinuma vadiem

----------


## Amazons

http://www.atlantija.lv/?l=lv&menu=production&kat_id=10
http://www.lemona.lv/index.php?page=itemlist&b_id=231

----------

